# His and hers Rollfast tank bikes



## sloar (Dec 26, 2014)

Picked these two up tonite for $150. Guy would not part them, so I bought em both. Fenders are shot and both missing the lights, but the tanks and frames are in nice condition, couldn't argue with the price.


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK (Dec 26, 2014)

Nice mens DP harris Rollfast Deluxe model bicycle you got there pretty sweat. Here is a pic of my old one same color and all. The fellow cade members decoded it around the 50s. Im sure the rollfast guys will shine some info for you!


----------



## sloar (Dec 26, 2014)

Nice bike, thanks for the pic. I was wondering what the light looked like.


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK (Dec 26, 2014)

Yes its a delta ray rocket with the red fin on the top and it has a yellow center jewel lense!


----------

